# thought id show you a picutre



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

this picture was taken last week during my arm sesson :thumb:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best get that ear sorted out mate


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Your so ugly you have cracked the mirror right down the middle.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

AAARRRGGGHHHHHH, take it down, take it down, my eyes are meltinngggggggggggggg.:laugh:


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA i know i had to have had the picture taken where the too mirrors joined didnt i ha


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

where on earth do you train mate? looks like a theatre or something.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good bro !!!


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

You look like a big tall wide mutha fu(ker!!!

Whats your stats?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

You are my idol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah fair play man, lats look sweet. Are you massive or do you have a small head?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're a unit


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I want that flooring in my hallway. Its nice.


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

its a gym in manchester use to be a old picture house i dunno ha 24 years olld 6 foot 5 and yes i slightly small head either or my body makes my head look small lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Need to work those triceps more!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful ceiling alcove I must say. Where do you train in a temple? are you our new god? lol

(good work btw  )


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Fair play, looking well. Keep at it pal.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Fair play mate, you look in very good nick....

And only 24 years old? Fook me, those paper rounds in Manchester must be a killer lol!!


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

its a nice looking gym LA fitness in sale manchester does the job thanks alot guys !!!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Yess another tall fcker! How heavy are you mate? Looking good man


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

hahaha am at around 16 stone 10 now just under 17


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Great effort, you going to compete or just interested in being big/ not looking skinny being so tall


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

good effort on the lats/back mate - looks solid


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

yeah ive started my blog on here my journey to BNBF next year my 1st one !!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks decent mate! May be cos you were training bi's but they look a bit out of proportion to your tris. Not hating cos you're bigger than me and obviously know what youre doing! Just some constructive criticism!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

hey yeah to be fair tris do over shadow my bis am working on this not training my bis as heavy and really going hard on the tris thanks alot for the comments lads :thumb:


----------

